# طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون



## candy shop (17 يناير 2008)

طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون 
مت 5: 4 

ولكن أي نوع من الحزن كان يقصده الرب يسوع؟ 
فهناك نوعان للحزن! 

الحزن الأول: 

هو حزن أهل العالم (مشاعر حسرة وخيبة أمل ويأس وحقد وغيرة ومرارة...هذه هي المشاعر التي يحزن بها أهل العالم على الأمور المادية وعلى كرامتهم وعلى شهوتهم). ليس هدا الحزن هو ما يقصدة المسيح وليس هدا الحزن من أحزان أبناء الملكوت. 
الحزن الثاني: الدي يقصده الرب هو الحزن الدي يخوض فيه أبناء الملكوت لأنه مميزون عن أهل العالم لدلك يحزنهم أشياء مختلفة .... يحزنهم أشياء مقدسة... لدلك فأحزانهم بحسب مشيئة الله وقلبه. 

1.يحزنون وينوحون على خطاياهم : 

* إن أكثر آلامهم وحزنهم هي : رغبتهم أن يعيشوا قديسين وأن يعكسوا صورة أبيهم السماوي إلآ انهم في رحلة رغبتهم يضعفون ويسقطون في بعض الخطايا .. يحزنون لأنهم أحزنوا مشاعر أبيهم السماوي ... إلا أنهم يرفعون شعار الرجاء 
" لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي إدا سقطت أقوم وإدا جلست في الظلمة فالرب نور لي" 
ميخا 7: 8 
* إن حزنهم ناتج عن: قوة عمل روح الله القدوس فيهم الدي يعطيهم القوة الدافعة للتوبة. 
* هم يحزنون بسبب : التمسك بأمانتهم مما يؤدي إلى صراعات بين متطلبات الروح ومتطلبات الجسد . هدا الصراع تحدث عنه بولس الرسول ... 
2.يحزنون على العالم من حولهم ( يتحدون مع مشاعر ابيهم السماوي الدي يشاء أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفته يقبلون. ) 
* هم يحزنون من أجل : الناس الدين يعيشون في ظلام الجهل بالمخلص الوحيد الرب يسشوع المسيح وهدا يولد فيهم صلوات سشفاعية لأجل هؤلاء المساكين المحرومون من المسيح ، بل يؤدي إلى رغبة مقدسة للكرازة للبعيدين عن الملكوت لينير لهم المسيح فيصبحون أبناءً في ملكوته . 
* هم يحزنون من اجل : الشرور التي في العالم ... لأن هده الشرور تؤدي إلى مزيداً من بعد الإنسان عن الله ولمزيد من المعاناة والألم .. لدلك تتفاقم مشاكل أهل العالم ( حروب - أوبئة – مجاعات – إدمان – إنحرافات جنسية..... إلخ) 
هم يصلون من أجل عائلاتهم ،وبلادهم، وقادة وقضاة بلادهم، ومن أجل عالم أفضل لا يعطيه إلا المسيح الدي قال " ....وأما أنا فقد أتيت ليكون لهم حياة وليكن لهم أفضل . " يو 10: 10 

3.يحزنون ويئنون مصارعين في التجارب المتنوعة التي يتعرضون لها بسبب أنهم أبناء الله. فأمانتهم تجاه الله وتجاه وصاياه تجعلهم سبب كراهية وإضطهاد الآخرين من حولهم الدين ليس لهم هده المبادئ لدلك فنور المؤمنين يفضح ظلمة اهل العالم مما يجعل الشرير واولاده يحاربونهم ويجعلهم يتألمون. 

4.يحزنون من أجل مشاركتهم لإخوتهم في الملكوت ( في آلامهم – صراعاتهم – حزنهم ) 
* إنها آلام الشركة الحقيقية في الجسد الواحد: الدي يتألم أعضاؤه من أجل ألم البعض 
" فرحاً مع الفرحين وبكاءاً مع الباكين. " رو 12: 15 
* يحزنون كأحد أعمال الرعاية: التي يقوم بها الرعاة والخدام والمتقدمون من الإخوة في أبناء الملكوت تجاه الدين يرعونهم ، إنها أحزان المواجدة 
" من يضعف وانا لا اضعف.من يعثر وانا لا التهب." 2 كو 11: 29 
مما يدفعهم إلى التواجد مع إخوتهم في مواقف آلامهم مصلين معهم ولأجلهم في صلوات تعرف أحياناً كأنها مخاض الولادة ( التي تكلم عنها بولس الرسول) فهو كان يتعايش ويجاهد مصلياً أن يتصور المسيح في أولاده. 
" يا اولادي الذين اتمخض بكم ايضا الى ان يتصور 
لمادا يطوب المسيح الحزانى ويعدهم بالتعزية؟ 
1.حزن أبناء الملكوت ينشئ توبة للخلاص ... والألم والحزن والتوبة هي أدوات التشكيل الإلهي الدي يعمله الله في أولاده بالروح القدس لكي يتصورالمسيح فيهم. فحزنهم على خطاياهم يجعلهم يضعون أنفسهم بإتضاع على دولاب الفخاري الدي يشكل انينهم لتصير أكثر فأكثر آنية مجد وكرامة نافعة للسيد ، تحمل نوره وقداسته للعالم. هدا الحزن والألم يعطي الشخص قدرة على مواجهةالخطية.. فبطرس الرسول يقول : " فإن من تألم بالجسد كف عن الخطية." ابط 4: 1 
فالألم والحزن يجعلان المؤمن يشعر بضعفه وإحتياجه لنعمة الله وعمله فينشغل عن الشهوات ويصبر على الألم بتعزية الله مما يجعله أجدر على النصرة في مواجهة الخطية . لأن التعزية هي عمل الروح القدس وهو 
الدي يمد المؤمن بروح القيامة والنصرة. 
2.الحزن بحسب مشيئة الله قناة للبركة.... كثيرون من أبناء الملكوت تعرضوا للحزن والألم و الضغط ولكن صبرهم كان سبباً لبركة حياتهم. فيوسف تعرض مراراً كثيرة للحزن نتيجة بغضة إخوته، ورغبتهم في التخلص منه ، وأن يعيش عبداً وهو المدلل وصاحب القميص الملون ، ان يدخل السجن من اجل عفته وطهارته... كان يتألم ولكنه كان صبوراً متعزياً بروح الله لدلك رفعه الله فوق كل توقع وأعطاه بركات عظيمة وصيره سبباً لخلاص العالم ن بل وجعل إخوته يسجدون له .
_________________​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون*


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون*



marmar_maroo قال:


>



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك يا قمر​


----------

